# New Toys To Play And Cut With



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Went to the local woodcraft store today and walked out with these few items.

Since I hadn't gotten around to ever making a cross cut sled, I optioned for the Mite 1000 as it's smart and takes up less room, easy to store.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I saw that miter gauge at the store Saturday. Lemme know how you like it. The price was right.


----------



## pendledad (Sep 5, 2012)

<ding> my jealousy detector just went off.

Although I do have an Infinity Super-General arriving tomorrow.

Have fun with the new toys.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

sweet purchase, that saw blade is what im going to get next myself…enjoy the new toys….uh..tools…lets see what you will do with them now…lol…like i dont know..


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

I've got that angle gauge - it works well.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

All three are definitely great investments for your woodworking…you must be smiling…


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Smiling ear to ear on but not so much in my pocket book LOL I just hope I can get that back and more this coming Sat, I'll be setting up first booth for the year.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Blackie, save the box the Forrester blade came in so you can send it back to the factory to be sharpened. You will like the Wixy. Stock some spare batteries for that they are not a standard item. Good luck at the fair. Nice toys! Have fun. I posted the spline tutorial we talked about on my blog.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Now I'm anxious. I'm heading up to Rochester, NY the first week of April for a 1.5 day mini-retreat with the wife and wee-one. There's some baby store up there she wants to go to with some name I didn't pay attention to, as once I had received confirmation that we will be stopping at Woodcraft, I stopped listening. Already have some basic bandsaw upgrades in mind.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Ed what kind of BS and what upgrades?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a stock early 80's Delta 14", all stock, and no fence. I picked it up for cheap on Craigslist, it looked like it had been used only a few times, and then buried in the back of a garage. Cleaned up and looks almost new and runs great. I've made do with crappy Bosch blades from Lowes until now, as I haven't used it extensively. I'd like to do it a little justice and pick up a MagFence, some cool blocks, and a couple TimberWolf blades. I'd like to get some of the Carter upgrades, but money is a limiting factor at this point (diapers and formula, ya know).


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Those digital angle gauges are worth their weight in gold, I tell you.


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

Blackie,
Nice choices. I've owned all of the same things for several years and think they're all great. I love that miter gauge. It is accurate and easy. Boxguy is right, the Wixey gauge will eat batteries even when it is off. I've started removing my battery when not in use. A little bit of a pain but it's worth it.

I've also got two of the Forrest blades. My wife commented the first time I cut anything with one of those blades. She was outside in the garden and when I came down she asked me what I had changed because the saw noise was reduced so much. Cuts like hot knife through… well, you know.

Have fun with the new toys, I mean tools.
Jon


----------



## DonnaMenke (Sep 20, 2006)

Randy- way to go, bro. I have and love that blade. Same for the miter, though without the stop. It is great. I even bought a digital angle gauge when building my last harp with so many crazy angles. It was either get the gauge or go to the funny farm. Some tools just make life so much better, not to mention our projects.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies and info.

Ed I understand perfectly, I too have a 14", it's the G0555P with a riser, I've upgraded to the carter but I'd like to also upgrade the fence and miter on it as well.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Blackie, That Wixey is a super tool, I really enjoy mine for all kinds of angle measuring including setting bevel gauges and chisel plane iron sharpening jig set-up, but be aware unless it's an upgraded model, it will try to find its last angle after being turned off and will run the battery down in storage, so take it out when not in use over night or long tome storage. Save the cost of those special batteries. Word from Wixey through a friend who went through five batteries before he called them and they said they had a fix in the works but remove the battery.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't think you can go wrong with those items Blackie


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

You forgot the box cutter set!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have two of those WWII saw blades. One is over 15 years old and resharpened by Forrest twice a (cutting a lot of salvaged wood, sand, grit, finish, and an occasional bullet, etc.)
I really like those blades!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Andy, they were out of the box cutters so I was left with no choice but to get the forrst, I look at it as a general purpose so I won't have to continue changing it out, I just won't be able to do 1/4" unless I cut another slot, I'll give this one a go for a bit and see how it works.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

You're gonna love the Incra.
I have the 1000SE. Excellent.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

A nice haul. I'm sure you'll have a blast with those newbies


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Yowzah!! Was it Christmas???? 

Congrats on some great scores!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

You'love the miter gauge any question just ask…BC


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks all

Roger I might need you to take a ride down here to TX and show me how to use this stuff. 

Thanks Blackcherry will do.

No Art, not Christmas, I just don't have anyone to tell me no that I can't have them. haha


----------

